# House Exterior Customization



## Tammyface (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi! I didn't see a thread with this information so I thought it might be helpful to post and have images for reference all in one place. I found this all off of merongcrossing.tumblr.com, so many of you guys might have seen it already, but:

House Styles

Hedges/Fences

Roofs

Doors

Mailboxes

The only things I couldn't find are the walls and the ground!  If anyone has screenshots of those, please post them!!

So, that being said, what will you choose for your house?


----------



## Marky Mark (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweets seems pretty neat.


----------



## Sam (Apr 6, 2013)

OMG, thankyou for this!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh wow, thanks! This looks really neat! I didn't know there was a blue version of the mermaid theme stuff for your house.

That is soooo awesome. :3


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't like the house designs! Especially the mansion. Can you keep it at the small cottage style house?


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2013)

the lil **** still never replied to me saying i could use them when i made a guide



Yeah I've known about these for a while they're pretty useful


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> the lil **** still never replied to me saying i could use them when i made a guide
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've known about these for a while they're pretty useful



Sometimes it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2013)

I quite like this. Thank you


----------



## Joey (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the sweets one.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 7, 2013)

The mansion on Animal Crossing New Leaf isn't as wide as the mansion on Animal Crossing Wild World.

*Animal Crossing New Leaf*






*Animal Crossing Wild World*


----------



## Murray (Apr 7, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> The mansion on Animal Crossing New Leaf isn't as wide as the mansion on Animal Crossing Wild World.
> 
> *Animal Crossing New Leaf*
> 
> ...



I did kinda think the wild world house was a bit overkill, i think this mansion looks cuter ^-^, ill be using the japanese styled house anyway


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 7, 2013)

Murray said:


> I did kinda think the wild world house was a bit overkill, i think this mansion looks cuter ^-^, ill be using the japanese styled house anyway


I will admit that the Animal Crossing New Leaf mansion looks amazing and it will be a lot bigger than the Animal Crossing Wild World mansion inside as all rooms can be upgraded to 8x8 squares.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2013)

It's gonna be a HUGE house


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 7, 2013)

I plan on getting all four player houses made and use all four styles.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 7, 2013)

Indeed, having 6 8x8 rooms is going to be amazing.


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 7, 2013)

Compared to WW its better that your house doesnt take up as much space, since you need as much room as you can get for everything else! (community projects, trees, stumps, etc.)  

As for what my house will look like. I want to go for a Princess Peach's Castle. So I think the Fairy Tale style house with Red Roof, Hedges for my fence, and a Pink door and Pink Mailbox. I hope that looks okay.

How does the GOLD house stuff work? does it just change the colour of what you have? or does it have its own style?


----------



## Joey (Apr 7, 2013)

I just saw the mansion now and I really like it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 7, 2013)

The mansion looks so cute in New Leaf! I'm gonna love having my house that big!


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually that looks like it may be an illusion created by the taller character. I think they're the same width.


----------

